# Jojo’s annoying new habit



## KristaS (Sep 26, 2020)

Jo jo is now 9 months old and practically perfect in every way! But! We just move not to one new home, but two; in two different states! She has mostly gone with the flow and kept all her good habits including potting in the right place as soon as she figured out where that is and asking to go out etc. 

Silly girl suddenly thinks we paid $2500 for a guard dog not a cuddle dog!! Every little noise... woof woof! Woof woof... woof woof... woof woof! Rarely is it more than a little bark bark but it’s all evening long! Every new little noise! I’ve said “Jojo stop!” I’ve ignored! I’ve praised when she’s quiet! Nothing gets through! She doesn’t do it when in her pen/crate and only does it when I’m there! Ugh it’s driving us crazy!! Any advice? Will it end when she settles in to her new homes/routine? Thanks!!


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

I’ve heard that moving can be quite stressful for pets and I know that was true for my cat who hid for several days and took maybe 3 weeks to finally settle in. Of course cats & dogs are different and others on the forum may have more experience & tips, but it sounds like her protective side has really kicked into high gear. The fact that she’s doing the barking when you are with her seems to be telling. Like she’s saying, “Mommy, there’s a threat, Mommy!”


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

Btw, she is adorable! ❤ The cocked head gets me every time!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

JoJo is still a puppy. Her world has been turned upside down by TWO moves. I think she is doing quite well under the circumstances, I know that moving twice to two homes can be stressful to all members of your family, but doubly so for JoJo who doesn't have as much control in the situation as you have. I suggest you be patient with her until she gets settled in to her new surroundings. That means no reprimanding her with "no" or "stop." When she feels threatened and starts to bark, pick her up and hug her. Protect her. Tell her everything is going to be alright in nice soothing voice. She will stop barking to some extent once she settles in.
BUT, BUT, BUT, we want RICKY to bark when someone comes to our front door or yard. He is our canine doorbell. We sometimes don't hear the doorbell but RICKY has a bark that can rattle windows. Often UPS/FedEx/Amazon leaves a package at our front door and never rings the doorbell. But RICKY knows and alerts us. I tell him I've got the situation under control, tell him he's a good boy, and he quiets down. We retrieve the package, RICKY gets a reward. We work as a team. I trust him when he thinks there might be a danger to me. It doesn't happen often and I'm okay with that. I would rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

We have a second home and Patti barks more when we first get there and eventually settles down. When Patti barks I physically remove her from the area and tell her No! If JoJo won't stop, I would put JoJo in Time Out for a few minutes. 

Our vacation home is a 14-unit Townhome complex with people coming and going throughout the day. Patti eventually learns the routine and doesn't bark - as much - unless there's something unusual. A new noise will cause a Woof! I want her to bark if there's a reason but constant barking I control by removing her from the source - Telling her No! 

The first time we left Patti in our vacation place, she barked and cried the entire time we were gone. We left her in the MB with the door closed. The next time I put a gate in the doorway, left the door open, turned on the TV and give her a favorite treat before leaving and after coming home. That solved that problem. We have security cameras so I can see what's going on. 

At our primary home we live on a large acreage and most of the activity comes from wild life that Patti barks at when outside, unless she notices the frequent Amazon delivery person. They come so frequently she doesn't always bark at them. But, she always barks if the door bell rings. 

Havanese bark. As a puppy Patti didn't bark very often. As she's matured she now barks more but I can easily control it.


----------



## KristaS (Sep 26, 2020)

Thank you all for your advice and thoughts! I have tried picking Jojo up and showing her outside and saying “see, there’s nothing there.” She likes this! She almost jumps into my arms to get to see outside! I have tried to keep from doing this as I didn’t want to reinforce a bad habit, but must admit it feels the best! She definitely believes there is a reason to sound a little alarm! It’s like she’s saying, “Ja hear that?... Ja hear that??? Ja hear THAT? Ja hear that???” Ha ha. It’s just so annoying! Ha ha! Mostly, I think you are right, Popi! She is doing wonderfully; I truly don’t deserve her and should be thanking my lucky stars this is her only bad habit; and trust that, given time, she will learn when something truly is a concern! By then, I think we will have a wonderful and trusting bond formed. Exactly like you have with Ricky!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Also remember that at 9 months, she is still a puppy. This is a big uncertain world for a puppy. It IS going to take time for her to learn the regular sounds of her new surroundings in TWO places. As she does she will alert to them less and less.


----------



## KristaS (Sep 26, 2020)

LeleRF said:


> Btw, she is adorable! ❤ The cocked head gets me every time!


Me too!!! I think she is over the moon cute, of course!!


krandall said:


> Also remember that at 9 months, she is still a puppy. This is a big uncertain world for a puppy. It IS going to take time for her to learn the regular sounds of her new surroundings in TWO places. As she does she will alert to them less and less.


Thanks Karen!! It’s reassuring to know it will most likely pass!!


----------

